# Hi all from Perth, Western Australia.



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

Welcome! I'm not sure where Perth is but spent 4 months in the Brisbane area back in the late 70's. What a beautiful country, would sure love to visit again. 

Again Welcome. Hope you enjoy the sight.


----------



## Tashaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Michigan Bob said:


> Welcome! I'm not sure where Perth is but spent 4 months in the Brisbane area back in the late 70's. What a beautiful country, would sure love to visit again.
> 
> Again Welcome. Hope you enjoy the sight.


Brisbane is almost the diagonal opposite side of the country but you know what? It's about the only other city on this continent I like.  Thank you.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Tashaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy carp! You guy's and Gals do good welcomes. LOL. :thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi mate , dont know if you already found and signed up to them but here is the links to Ozbow ( trad bowhunting forum ) and the Australian bowhunters forum , to help you get a look into the scene on the local front .
What recurve did you end up getting ? And what you looking at doing with it ? hunting , 3D , target ?

http://www.ozbow.net/

http://www.bowhunting-forum.com/


----------



## Tashaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Target at the moment. Small game later & thank you for the links curvaceous, nice play on the theme. 

Oh, BTW, it is a small dollar IT2000 with Cartel Black limbs. Yeah I know.....but I had to start somewhere.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:

G'day Mate!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tashaz.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tashaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you to one & all for the welcome & the help. I'm reading all the words off the forum currently so some threads may have to be re written. LOL. :wink:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------

